# Pioneer head unit noise/whine in 2001 WRX



## bug01 (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi guys, not sure where this post belongs, figured I'd try here.

So I have an 01 WRX, with a pioneer headunit installed by the previous owner, there is no amp at this stage. I believe the unit is an AVH-X2600BT, or something very similar from pictures I can track down. 

I began to notice the left-front speaker emits a static like noise/whine, and that the left speaker is louder than the right and requires a bit of balancing to level the left and right. The noise increases with speed, but not RPM. It can be drowned out easily by mild volume, but at mute is somewhat noticeable, particularly as speed increases as it only comes from the left. The rear speakers appear to be the same volume when the balance is centered.

I have installed 2 new front speakers, as I I thought this may fix the issue. The right speaker is louder, but still about 10% quieter. The hiss/whine from the left persists. I have also done a grounding kit in the engine bay and tried grounding the head unit to the chassis. I have spoken to a few local audio people, they have suggested that the HU itself is perhaps blown.

I now have a noise filter, but before I put that in, I thought I would seek out some further advice in case there is something I am overlooking. I figure that a filter may stop the noise, but not help with the volume issue. I am not very knowledgeable with wiring or car audio, but if there is a possible fix I'm willing to try it before having to fork out on a new head unit. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## MikeS (May 23, 2015)

Is there an adapter for the steering controls? unplug it to test if theres one. 

There could be a cut/loose wire in the speaker/deck harness, is it proper adapter cable or hacked together? You can troubleshoot better with cheap multimeter between the deck speaker connection and at speaker connector if theres a short to ground etc.


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

This will require you to cut wires in your harness, but try to switch the left and right speaker wires at the headunit. 
If the noise/higher volume appears on the right speaker, then it's most likely a headunit problem. 
If it still comes from the left, then the wire leading from the headunit to the left door speaker may be damaged/defective at some point in the signal.


----------



## MikeS (May 23, 2015)

Theres no need to cut wires, connectors can be released from the plastic block with jewelers screwdriver set or even a bent paperclip. Theres a tab inside which holds the connector, all you need to do is to release it and pull the connector out.
Theres probably few videos about it on tubes.


----------



## bug01 (Jun 1, 2018)

MikeS said:


> Is there an adapter for the steering controls? unplug it to test if theres one.
> 
> There could be a cut/loose wire in the speaker/deck harness, is it proper adapter cable or hacked together? You can troubleshoot better with cheap multimeter between the deck speaker connection and at speaker connector if theres a short to ground etc.


Hi, thanks for the response

to update on the situation, I actually replaced the rear speakers a couple days ago. This has somehow fixed the volume mismatch I was having. The sound is now balanced left to right. The noise still persists however.

I have no steering wheel audio controls, so it can't be that. The Pioneer itself is plugged in with what looks like proper harnessing (i've done it the dodgy way once myself). I'm not sure if i have a multimeter to test it with, I suppose I could try. I also think perhaps the ground that I ran from the pioneer case to the 'chassis' may actually be incorrect. I think the metal I screwed it on to is perhaps not part of the frame. I will try running it to a proper chassis ground point.


----------

